
Solution to "The Expert" (draw 7 red lines, all strictly perpendicular...) - twp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7MIJP90biM
======
twp
Context:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg)

